

You get teleportd, we get teleportd, everybody gets teleportd - teleported
http://teleportd.co/

======
qwerta
name is confusing. *d is usually reserved for deamons, this is some app.

~~~
teleported
nah man, no deamons :)

------
teleported
Fantasy Quantum Physics in the app

~~~
teleported
you got close buddy :D

